# I Like Black Girls....



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

102yds..... I'll see you tomorrow Chad Cooper!!!!!


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice shot, but the neighbors gonna be missing there pet lol!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I didn't want to mess her pelt up so I strapped her to my climber.....she's gonna make a fine, fine mount!!!!


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

How is the hair on a yote? I have never bagged one.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good shot!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Touchdown.....!!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

That is awesome!!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

That is freaking awesome, espo! This one is for you, Sir....,.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

This Coyote has to be mixed with a domestic dog. Very unusual for around here.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

There was one killed on eglin the other day I think. Same spot as yesterday?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

panhandleslim said:


> This Coyote has to be mixed with a domestic dog. Very unusual for around here.


Nope just a mellanistic coyote.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Not unusual at all. When I had my fox pen in bay minette we had trappers bring us black coyotes every month. Some with white patches and some without. Black males with their sack banded made the best runners....


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> This Coyote has to be mixed with a domestic dog. Very unusual for around here.


Actually you are wrong. Black yotes are very plentiful in the area.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

panhandleslim said:


> This Coyote has to be mixed with a domestic dog. Very unusual for around here.


Not a mix. Not really all that rare. I've seen several dead and a couple alive but was not as quick on the trigger as Espo lol

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, we have lots of black ones up here in Covington county. I've just never gotten lucky enough to get one.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have seen them killed about two hours North of here in Bama, so no reason they aren't here.

Did you weigh It? Looks like a good size yote.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Fido. Fido. Here girl. Well crap guess she ain't coming home. Great looking dog you got espo.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Quick on the trigger? He was hunting over bait, I was there.

Nice shot bud!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol... Who needs enemies when you got friends like mine....


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

There have been a couple killed on a local hunting club in Baldwin county


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

We have had a couple pretty good days in the woods this week! Might have killed 3 yotes if Fink didn't have to work.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ive seen a few black yotes...never w/ a gun in my hands though!!! Way ta go Val!!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Black girls*

Killed one years ago in Dallas Co Al that looked like a twin to that one.
Made a great rug.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I like that! :thumbsup:


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

That rug is awesome!!! Nice yote Espo.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

The club we used to be on in North Milton had a pack of 20 or so yotes and 5 or 6 were black. Beautiful!


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually without discounting ESPO's kill, they are not a mix and not unusual. There are actually quite a few around. I've even seen several dead on the interstate.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> Killed one years ago in Dallas Co Al that looked like a twin to that one. Made a great rug.


That's cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Man I have looked at a hundred coyote mounts... I need a fox squirrel.....from Alabama.... This is a wall mount....:yes:


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I have one of those turds still running around alive and well on my property in GA. I almost got him with a bow, but he winded me just before entering my shooting lane. Good shot Espo...:thumbsup:


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

An albino squirrel is what u need that would look awsome!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

great shot


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats on a good looking dog espo!!!!!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

ESPO I may have one still in the frezer. I'll check and let you know


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

:thumbup: Good shot :thumbup:


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Australian Shepherd Coyote mix?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

T-REX said:


> An albino squirrel is what u need that would look awsome!


What about your neighbors chicken! That would be cool in its mouth!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> What about your neighbors chicken! That would be cool in its mouth!!!


Ummmm.... I haven't seen it in a while?


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> What about your neighbors chicken! That would be cool in its mouth!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Hey how do u know my neighbor has chickens!!?? Creeper! !


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

301bLLC said:


> Australian Shepherd Coyote mix?


Straight up coyote. Every black one I have ever seen has the white on it's chest.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

T-REX said:


> Hey how do u know my neighbor has chickens!!?? Creeper! !


 lol. Sorry I wasn't clear: I was referring to Espos neighbors chicken that hypothetically, may or may not have been arrowed in the pre-season


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> lol. Sorry I wasn't clear: I was referring to Espos neighbors chicken that hypothetically, may or may not have been arrowed in the pre-season


Lord'a mercy!!!!!:lol::lol::lol:I laughed out loud for real.... That was hilarious!!!!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Very cool , I saw a black one a few days ago. Unique color


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Here you go.


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

espo16 said:


> I didn't want to mess her pelt up so I strapped her to my climber.....she's gonna make a fine, fine mount!!!!
> 
> View attachment 197489
> 
> ...


Is she a BW dog? I believe I know where you shot her if she is and if I am correct. I shot her brother last year and have been seeing her run the hill side just to far out.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

scbass said:


> Is she a BW dog? I believe I know where you shot her if she is and if I am correct. I shot her brother last year and have been seeing her run the hill side just to far out.


:yes:


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

espo16 said:


> :yes:


I believe I saw you getting ready the other day. If you can remember a blue Nissan pathfinder passing you. If that was you there has been 3 black ones shot on that hill.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

scbass said:


> I believe I saw you getting ready the other day. If you can remember a blue Nissan pathfinder passing you. If that was you there has been 3 black ones shot on that hill.


10-4... can't wait to get her back....


----------



## Kayakcowboy (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice dog Espo! One less fawn killer


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

hjorgan said:


> Killed one years ago in Dallas Co Al that looked like a twin to that one.
> Made a great rug.


How did you get rid of the smell on your rug. Any yotes that ive ever seen killed smelled horrible. 
Dogs roll in rotten stuff, and yotes eat a lot of road kill, there for the fur must have had a stank to it.



.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

congrats on a great hunt and I also think it was mixed with a dog.

BTW I also like black girls who hunt :thumbsup:


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

I've killed 3 black ones at two different places so I don't think they are that unusual. One of them is mounted. 

BTW: Nice stand you got there. Cougar Claws rule!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

That's pretty sweet. Congrats Espo!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Freakin Awesome!!! Nice!!!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

panhandleslim said:


> This Coyote has to be mixed with a domestic dog. Very unusual for around here.


We call them A Sooner !:shifty:


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Will make a fine mount. Have shot them, but am waiting on a black yote to mount. Have a buddy that has a solid black mount sitting, head back, howling at the moon. Freaky, but cool.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

Espoo you are a smart man for having that yote mounted. I could kick myself in the crotch for not having one done. I have killed a pile of yotes on my lease in Baldwin county. Have shot 6 black ones so far. 3 in one morning with a bow.


This is the one I wish I would have taken to the taxi. Next good looking black one I shoot will be done.


----------

